# White Plains Sept 11 2011



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Just curious what people thought of the show. Any good deals? Good experiences? Bad experiences? 

Seemed like there was alot of people selling frogs, and even though there was the usual stuff at shows that can be frustrating to see (I saw some really banged up blood pythons) I thought it was a pretty good event. I had an awesome time, got to meet some really cool people from DB, and scored some awesome frogs.

I picked up a trio of varaderos (one has one eye, I wanted to name it one eyed willy but i think its girl . Awesome frog though, nice and fat and ate as soon as i got her in the viv. she misses more times than she gets the flies, but she seems to get by), and a prob pair of intermedius. I had to scramble to get the viv together for them but it came out awesome... Check the viv forum tom. for pics!!!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

There is already a thread for the show so this will prob get added to that. I figured I would reply to it anyway . The show was great had a blast lots of good animals there besides your common run of the mill basics like azureus, leopards, cresties, and beardies. Lots of top notch snakes, i seen Rhacodactylus of all types, a few common and uncommon day geckos, along with a few different species of micro geckos. All in all it was a great show and it was fun chatting it up with the few i bumped into.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

The show had a few more people selling frogs than normal so that was good . Didn't really stay too long , just picked up a beautiful pair of bakhuis from Rich ( the notorious tinctorious) always a pleasure dealing with him and Jeremy .Overall great show


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

This was my first expo iv ever been to and i picked up a pair of azureus and auratus. Pretty happy with them especially how healthy looking they are. Only thing is i was expecting to save alittle more i paid the same price as i would at a local reptile shop but on the bright side the frogs at the show looked alot better. I didnt try to haggle with them at all though to get a better deal cause i wasnt sure how they operated there. Do u guys find its easy to talk people down on prices without offending at these shows? I got a few fly cultures with my frogs for free but thats about it. Another thing i was suprised about was all the snakes there. I would say a good 60-70% of the show was snakes, i had my phase with snakes but i no longer find them interesting so i wasnt very excited about the amount of snakes their. I was real close to buying a baby jackson cham though. It was oonly $50 which is by far the cheapest iv ever seen those being sold for. Probabyl would have taken it if i had an enclosure set up for it. Anyway i thought it was a great show and was worth the hour and 40 min drive to get in.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

shibbyplustax said:


> This was my first expo iv ever been to and i picked up a pair of azureus and auratus. Pretty happy with them especially how healthy looking they are. Only thing is i was expecting to save alittle more i paid the same price as i would at a local reptile shop but on the bright side the frogs at the show looked alot better. I didnt try to haggle with them at all though to get a better deal cause i wasnt sure how they operated there. Do u guys find its easy to talk people down on prices without offending at these shows? I got a few fly cultures with my frogs for free but thats about it. Another thing i was suprised about was all the snakes there. I would say a good 60-70% of the show was snakes, i had my phase with snakes but i no longer find them interesting so i wasnt very excited about the amount of snakes their. I was real close to buying a baby jackson cham though. It was oonly $50 which is by far the cheapest iv ever seen those being sold for. Probabyl would have taken it if i had an enclosure set up for it. Anyway i thought it was a great show and was worth the hour and 40 min drive to get in.


certain people are 100% cool with negotiating on price others might not be. the worst they can say is no, so youre way better off trying than not. Best bet is to go a little later in the day, you might not get the selection you would have had earlier but if youre trying to save money thats the time to do it since most vendors would rather not take the stock home with them.


----------

